# Puritan Sermons 1659-1689



## mr_burns (Feb 1, 2011)

If there are any Logos Bible Software users out there, how about jumping on this community pricing offering of Puritan Sermons from 1659-1689: Puritan Sermons 1659

I'd love to see this make it to production. Also, if there are enough pre-orders, we can knock the price down really low!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 1, 2011)

Even at 30 bucks, it is cheap. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

